

Ask HN: What is your workflow for saving bookmarks? - mr_november

Interested in hearing the various services/methods folks use to save url's. Especially with delicious likely shutting down (which I used), I'm interested in hearing about this. The only requirement is that the url's are available everywhere and not (just) stored locally.<p>Thanks.
======
dstein
I'm almost at the point where I should probably go bookmark-free. Inevitably,
bookmarks start becoming a micromanagement nightmare. The ability of google to
find the site I'm thinking about it is almost on-par with my ability to find
it hidden in my bookmarks.

~~~
babeKnuth
Unsure if you just have an exceptional memory, but I find this to be the
opposite for me, to the point where none of the available services do enough
for me.

My use-case might be different from yours tho. I do quite a bit of scientific
research. Thus I require a vast array of mediums to be able to navigate and
store data.

------
notahacker
Delicious :( and low tech options like browser bookmarks, leaving tabs open or
emailing links to myself.

------
bonquesha99
I've been happy using Google's simple bookmarking service:
<http://google.com/bookmarks>

~~~
kevinold
Anyone know of a good way to import bookmarks from delicious to Google
Bookmarks? Searches only turn up several scripts that have rotted and to
install Google Toolbar in FF. I just want a simple script or am hoping Google
jumps on this and offers importing via any browser.

~~~
mr_november
+1, this is really surprising to me that there is no way to import delicious
bookmarks to google bookmarks.

The one 'supported' method doesn't even work and even if it did, it's a bit
ridiculous (export delicious bookmarks, import to firefox, export from
firefox, install google toolbar and import into google bookmarks). For one,
you will lose all your tags.

------
kirubakaran
With Favbot, you don't need a workflow : <http://www.favbot.com/>

Smart Automatic Bookmarks.

~~~
lepht
In looking through my options for transitioning away from delicious, Favbot is
the one that has we genuinely excited.

If it works in the way that it's described and works well, I daresay I'd
consider switching even without delicious' impending doom. The analytics are
especially interesting for a stats addict like myself.

I just hope the invite wait isn't too long.

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks. Invite wait won't be long.

------
rudle
Depending on the type of bookmark, I use a combination of Read It Later and
leander <https://github.com/rudle/leander> .

Shameless self-promotion: leander provides full text search on webpages from
the command line. There is also an (experimental) sinatra web frontend/API.

------
sjs382
I use chrome to sync bookmarks between machines.

I have a bookmarks bar where the bookmarks have no names. They are represented
by their favicons. Then, I have 3 bookmark folders on my bookmarks bar.
Currently they are "!" "11" and "12"

"!" is for bookmarks I keep long-term. "11" is for bookmarks created in
november. "12" is for bookmarks created in december.

I'm pretty loose about bookmarking. If it's something I _might_ want to
bookmark, I just bookmark it to the current month's folder. Then, when the
month is up (Jan 1), I will clean out the "11" folder, moving stuff I _really_
want to keep to "!". Few things make it to "!". Then, I delete "11".
Afterward, I will do a first wave of deletions on "12", keeping stuff I still
find interesting. Then I'll create the "1" folder for January and start again.

------
revorad
I just use Instapaper bookmarklet and search. Don't have the time or patience
for tagging.

~~~
lepht
I came to the same conclusion after using delicious for a few years... right
before they came out with the intelligent auto-tagging stuff, which would mark
bookmarks with perfectly relevant and useful tags automatically.

When it comes to bookmark retrieval, tags can be awesome. None of delicious'
competitors that I've seen offer decent auto-tagging.

------
mmb
I wrote this so I would not have to rely on a third party for bookmarking and
so I could have regex search:

<https://github.com/mmb/murlsh>

~~~
babeKnuth
that's full-text regex, correct?

~~~
mmb
It's regex search the of the url itself and the page title. It doesn't match
against the full document if that's what you mean. That's an interesting idea
though.

~~~
babeKnuth
ah, yes. that's what i meant. thnx for the clarification tho. i assumed it was
full-text.

------
bojanbabic
I use instapaper with Firefox addon , and it is working perfectly for both my
desktop and mobile environment. I think people should migrate and distance
thenselves from dissarrayed companies. Yahoo is that kind of company and
Google can also User can turn that direction. Future are emerging companies
like Instapaper or ReadItLater, which are present both mobile and on desktops.
I’d recommend tool for import of <http://bit.ly/delicious2instapaper>

------
DanHulton
I just use Google Chrome and synchronize bookmarks, is all.

~~~
bockris
Me too except for my Android device. I have to 'Share' those links that I find
on my phone by emailing myself. Serious pain point for me.

------
pstinnett
1\. Anything I plan to read later goes into Instapaper using the Instapaper
bookmarklet.

2\. Anything that I want to watch or return to later gets thrown into a "Read"
or "Watch" bookmark folder I have which I clear out occasionally. For example,
I have a few Ruby and Git guides that I refer to. Even if I have it bookmarked
here I'll sometimes just Google for the link.

------
bignerds
I store all of my bookmars in evernote. The chrome and firefox extensions are
pretty solid, and make bookmarking very easy.

------
ay
Worried back in the day about the precisely this event, I store my bookmarks
in my own "service" - the UI being minimalist since I like it that way.

<http://twagr.com/adduser.lua> \- but, a warning, it's just running on chewing
gum and matches, so be gentle :-)

------
JSig
I've used delicious and xmarks.

I'm going to write my own bookmark plugin that syncs data to my own server the
way I like it. I don't care about sharing or viewing other people's bookmarks.
I certainly don't feel like paying to organize my bookmarks.

~~~
babeKnuth
+100. Eventually will do the same as well. I figure this type of thing is part
of a programmer's rite of passage.

------
iuguy
I use <http://www.minklinks.com/> to email links to friends and to myself. I'm
eating my own dogfood, beta should hit before christmas, signups are still
available.

~~~
babeKnuth
no screenshots???

at the very least get some screenshots

~~~
iuguy
Thanks, I'll do that.

~~~
babeKnuth
ya. i recommend you minimize all points of friction as much as possible.

------
iamgoat
I use Evernote because it's easy to tag/organize/reorganize stuff and search
is fast (desktop client). Plus it automatically syncs.

Bookmarking client side for me is > web based because of speed.

------
ancymon
I use Opera which allows synchronizing bookmarks between computers.

------
scraplab
<http://pinboard.in>

~~~
mitchellhislop
I also am a huge pinboard fan, but not for things that I use daily. I use
XMarks for all my main things, and pinboard to store things that I rarely use,
or if I am going to need a list- for instance, one of my physics professors
wanted a list of web sources to save him some time (60 term papers). I used
pinboard to store them all, and just had to give him a link at that point.

------
babeKnuth
my flow:

\- browse

\- if it catches my eye, don't read it all and just send to instapaper

\- while reading the page in instapaper, if it's worth bookmarking, i move it
to a folder called "sendToPinboard"

\- later on i go thru the "sendToPinboard" folder and bookmark and tag the
pages individually in pinboard

yes, i know it needs streamlining. it's the best there is for me right now.

NEED: pdf support, other media support, various media archiving

------
Dramatize
I use my To-Do List on my iGoogle homepage to store links (normally short term
for later blogging/sharing). Every few weeks I'll go through them and clear
them out.

------
gcaprio
I know it's probably not a popular option, but I use the bookmark syncing
features of MobileMe. Always backed up, always in sync with my phone. Works
great.

~~~
gcaprio
Oh and it works right from Safari. So just adding a normal bookmark is enough
for it to sync.

------
WillyF
Although I don't do it (maybe I'll start now), setting up a WordPress blog and
using the Press This functionality is a pretty nice way to do it.

------
sga
I often email urls to myself.

~~~
Shamiq
I use specific gmail labels, so I can quickly go to those emails when I want
to rewiew sites/ideas/things I've saved.

------
gte910h
Chrome shares your links to all your computers via a feature in the browser.

------
w1ntermute
Xmarks (now owned by LastPass) - cross-browser & cross-platform sync.

------
xenophanes
i just hit cmd-d and then return. in the future it will be available for
address bar url completion.

the most frequently used sites i drag onto bookmarks bar. or just leave open
in a tab.

------
zdw
was del.icio.us, with a script that pulled a backup down nightly.

Most likely I'll jump to pinboard.in

